# Kritikpunkte Dark Power P11



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Leute,

Ich habe mit großem Interesse den Release der neuen Dark Power P11 Modelle verfolgt und möchte dazu nun einen Punkt ansprechen, der mich schon beim P10 gestört hat und jetzt auch wieder beim P11 vorhanden ist.
Die Doppelkabelstränge für die PCIe Stecker. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, da mal eine Alternative anzubieten? Denn was nützt das beste Kabelmanagement, wenn ich im Rechner zwei überflüssige Kabel herumliegen habe?
Also, nur noch einen Strang mit einem 6+2 Pin PCIe Stecker zumindest als Zubehör. 
Das Netzteil hat doch vier Anschlüsse für PCIe Kabel, wäre also kein Problem, zumindest die Kabelstränge optional zum Nachkauf für die großen Modelle [850-1200 Watt] anzubieten und die kleineren Modelle [550-750] direkt damit auszustatten.


----------



## Tischi89 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

blickdichtere sleeves wären auch schön gewesen...aber das nur am rande


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

Da gibt es noch mehr Kritikpunkte, keine Sorge. 

Aber das mit den Kabeln wurde nun echt schon des Öfteren angesprochen, dass das eher Mist ist und trotzdem kommt das unverändert im P11.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

Kann da nur zustimmen. Ist echt störend. 

Am Rande: Wieso ist der 24Pin ATX-Stecker wieder fest statt modular? Wäre doch viel besser zu sleeven.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

Der fest verbaute 24 Pin Stecker stört mich da nicht, den brauchst du ja sowieso immer.

Außerdem empfehle ich eher Kabelverlängerungen, wenn du blickdichte Sleeves willst. 
Das ist einerseits einfacher als selbst an die Kabel dran zu gehen [die Kabel gehören auch zum Netzteil, Bei Veränderungen der Kabel -- sprich Sleeven -- erlischt die Garantie genauso, als wenn du das Netzteil aufschraubst] und es sieht an den Komponenten sauber aus, da die Original Netzteil Kabel alle hinterm Tray liegen.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

wer hat zeute noch board mit nem 20pin atx anschluss? :O
mein antec hat sogar nen modularen 28pin atx, aus "zukunftsicherheit"...

und das mit den verlänherubgen is ja toll... nur wenn sll die kabel nich hinters tray passen?  ich hab im 900d z.b. viel platz aba da hinterm tray wirds mitbden schläuchen schon bissel eng


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> und das mit den verlänherubgen is ja toll... nur wenn sll die kabel nich hinters tray passen?  ich hab im 900d z.b. viel platz aba da hinterm tray wirds mitbden schläuchen schon bissel eng



Wer sich ein Dark Power P11 kauft, hat auch das nötige Kleingeld für ein gescheites Gehäuse.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

willst du damit ernsthaft sagen das das 900d kein gescheides gehäuse ist? 
das ding ist qualitativ hochwertig von der verarbeitung bis zur ausführung.... ich hab da keinen kritikpunkt.... 
aber jeder hat seie vorlieben^^ ich würde z.b. nie ein matx oder itx system mir zudammenbauen... gefällt mir nich^^
also daher ist deine, sowie meine, meinung ja kein masstab


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

Mir ging es auch eher darum, dass ein gewisses finanzielle Polster vorhanden ist, wenn das P11 gekauft wird.
Ich würde das auch nicht in ein 40€ Case bauen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der fest verbaute 24 Pin Stecker stört mich da nicht, den brauchst du ja sowieso immer.
> 
> Außerdem empfehle ich eher Kabelverlängerungen, wenn du blickdichte Sleeves willst.
> Das ist einerseits einfacher als selbst an die Kabel dran zu gehen [die Kabel gehören auch zum Netzteil, Bei Veränderungen der Kabel -- sprich Sleeven -- erlischt die Garantie genauso, als wenn du das Netzteil aufschraubst] und es sieht an den Komponenten sauber aus, da die Original Netzteil Kabel alle hinterm Tray liegen.


Nunja das Problem ist aber, dass nur wenige Gehäuse eine Netzteilabdeckung haben. Da sieht man die ungesleevten Kabel hinter dee MB-Tray gehen und kommen gesleevt raus. 

Es gibt ja gesleevte Ersatzkabel von Cablemod. Aber eben nur eine Verlängerung für den 24pin ATX.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

Dann nimm ein Case ohne Fenster.


----------



## Deathy93 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nimm ein Case ohne Fenster.



Hat nichts mit dem Fenster zu tun.
Der Rechner soll für MICH auch so von innen gut aussehen.

Deshalb habe ich mein Netzteil z.B foliert.
Bei mir ist halt alles in schwarz blau gehalten und das Netzteil passt da farblich nicht rein.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

Wieso man da nicht wirklich mal vernünftige Sleeves in der Preisklasse verwendet ist mir schleierhaft. 
Bin nicht der Optikfanatiker, aber bei den Preisen könnte man schon auch besser sleeven.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Mai 2015)

gibt doch die ergänzungssets vone cablemod 
bissl teuer aber alles schön gesleeved


----------



## xSauklauex (17. Mai 2015)

Full Modular wäre echt schön gewesen aber Naja


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2015)

So, nach Ewigkeiten ist mein P11 nun endlich mal angekommen und was muss ich gleich beim Auspacken feststellen? 
Eine Strebe vom Lüftungsgitter ist verbogen. Geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Mai 2015)

ui das doof.... nehme an hast es zurückgeschickt? 
weil beschädigte ware geht mal garnicht.... zumal bei sonem preis xD.... bei nem 5€ nt ok aba ned bei sonem nt xD


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin Threshold,

dass das Lüftergitter bei deinem neuen Dark power Pro 11 verbogen ist, tut mir leid.
Sowas soll natürlich auf keinen Fall passieren!

Darf ich Dich bitten, ein Bild mit den verbogenen Streben an unseren Service(at)bequiet.com zu senden.
Bitte beziehe dich in der Mail auf diesen Thread. Wir werden  dann prüfen, wie das passieren kann.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt nur ein Foto mit dem Pad gemacht, ist etwas undeutlich, da ich keine Kamera zur Hand hatte. 
[ist die Strebe ganz hinten, keine Ahnung, ob man das auf den Fotos sehen kann]
Ist inzwischen eingebaut und läuft, keine Probleme

Wenn ich eine Kamera habe, kann ich das Netzteil noch mal ausbauen und ein besseres Foto machen und es dann senden.


----------



## maCque (27. Mai 2015)

Ich sehe da nichts, geht anderen vielleicht ähnlich. Nur als kleine Warnung


----------



## donma08 (27. Mai 2015)

Sieht vollkommen okay aus!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

donma08 schrieb:


> Sieht vollkommen okay aus!





maCque schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nichts, geht anderen vielleicht ähnlich. Nur als kleine Warnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Kamera habe, kann ich das  Netzteil noch mal ausbauen und ein besseres Foto machen und es dann  senden.



Habt ihr gelesen was Threshold geschrieben hat?^^


----------



## maCque (28. Mai 2015)

Ja habe ich, nur bevor die selbe Aussage vom Supp kommt, weiß er so das er sein richtiges Bild fix nachreichen sollte. War als kleine Rückmeldung gedacht, auch wenn noch ein Bild kommt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, nur bevor die selbe Aussage vom Supp kommt, weiß er so das er sein richtiges Bild fix nachreichen sollte. War als kleine Rückmeldung gedacht, auch wenn noch ein Bild kommt.



Glaube mir Threshold weiß was er tut


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nichts, geht anderen vielleicht ähnlich. Nur als kleine Warnung



Ich sagte doch, dass man das mit dem Pad nicht gut erfassen kann, da der Auto Fokus hier für den Arsch ist.



maCque schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, nur bevor die selbe Aussage vom Supp kommt, weiß er so das er sein richtiges Bild fix nachreichen sollte. War als kleine Rückmeldung gedacht, auch wenn noch ein Bild kommt.



Was? 
Ich muss erst mal gar nichts. Wenn ich muss, gehe ich kacken. 

Und wieso muss ich das fix machen?
Was soll das ganze Geschafel von dir? 
Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass die eine Strebe vom Lüfter etwas verbogen ist. Ich Tippe, dass da jemand beim Einpacken irgendwo hängen geblieben ist. 
Das ist ein optischer Defekt, mehr nicht, auf die Funktionsweise hat es keinen Einfluss.
Daher ist es mir auch wurscht, ob ich das Netzteil sofort ausbaue oder in ein paar Monaten, wenn ich den Rechner sowieso reinige, das Netzteil macht seinen Job und gut.
Mich stört es jetzt auch nicht, dass die eine Strebe leicht verbogen ist -- sie steht etwas vor, sticht heraus -- daher auch meine Vermutung, dass das entweder beim Verpacken oder der Montage passiert ist.

Da bei der Fertigung von BeQuiet Menschen arbeiten, kann das mal vorkommen und ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wild, da es ja keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion hat.
Deswegen laufe ich jetzt nicht Sturm und poche darauf, ein neues zu bekommen.
Das wäre auch nicht das Problem, man hat ja den Vor Ort Austausch. Wenn ich ein neues wollte, hätte ich das gar nicht erst gepostet, sondern es einfach austauschen lassen.

Viel nerviger finde ich ja die Doppelstränge für die PCIe Stecker.  
Da solltet ihr endlich mal wieder Single Stränge nutzen, denn immerhin hat das Dark Power ja vier Anschlüsse für die PCIe Kabel.


----------



## xHaru (28. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, dass man das mit dem Pad nicht gut erfassen kann, da der Auto Fokus hier für den Arsch ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich kann das gut erkennen, weiß nicht, was alle haben  
Ich kann sehen, dass die hintere Strebe links verbogen ist. nach außen halt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

Ja, genau. 
Da ist ein Knick drin. Wie gesagt, vielleicht mit der Strebe irgendwo hintergehakt und dabei gezogen, schon ist es verbogen.

Das Gitter ist aber auch ein billiges Zeugs.


----------



## maCque (28. Mai 2015)

Wie schon gesagt: Es war eine Rückmeldung, da man als Fotograf ein Bild anders betrachtet als Fremde das tun. Von "müssen" steht in meinem Beitrag im Übrigen nichts. Es ist gewissermaßen sinnvoll, daher habe ich "sollte" verwendet, das man sich daran so arg hochzieht ist schwer vorherzusehen.

Es ist belustigend, dass du erst schreibst das man es schlecht erkennt und wenn dir dann jemand zustimmt fühlst du dich angegriffen oder so etwas in der Art. Ja ich weiß du fühlst dich nicht angegriffen, aus diesem Grund hast du auch gleich ein Zäpfchen bekommen und mir so einen höflichen 10 Zeiler geschrieben. Warum du ein schlechtes Bild postest, obwohl du selbst weißt das man es schlecht sieht, ist am Ende auch dein Bier. 

Wenn du nen Thread startest in dem man doch bitte keine gut gemeinten Hinweise zu posten hat, sag es doch ein bisschen freundlicher, sonst mag ich auch nicht mehr nett sein


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hab geschrieben, dass es schlecht zu sehen ist und dass es auch eher egal ist, da es keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion hat.
Und du redest, dass ich doch fix Bilder machen soll.
Wieso soll ich die fix machen?
Damit ich es schnell austauschen kann?
Wieso sollte ich es austauschen?
Und wenn ich es austauschen will, rufe ich bei BeQuiet an und lasse mir ein Austausch Netzteil schicken, fertig.

Mein Tipp:
Wenn du nichts zum Thema beitragen kannst oder willst, dann lass es einfach bleiben.
Außerdem geht es hier um Kritikpunkte zum P11 und nicht um ein spezielles Netzteil.


----------



## xHaru (30. Mai 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Es war eine Rückmeldung, da man als Fotograf ein Bild anders betrachtet als Fremde das tun. Von "müssen" steht in meinem Beitrag im Übrigen nichts. Es ist gewissermaßen sinnvoll, daher habe ich "sollte" verwendet, das man sich daran so arg hochzieht ist schwer vorherzusehen.
> 
> Es ist belustigend, dass du erst schreibst das man es schlecht erkennt und wenn dir dann jemand zustimmt fühlst du dich angegriffen oder so etwas in der Art. Ja ich weiß du fühlst dich nicht angegriffen, aus diesem Grund hast du auch gleich ein Zäpfchen bekommen und mir so einen höflichen 10 Zeiler geschrieben. Warum du ein schlechtes Bild postest, obwohl du selbst weißt das man es schlecht sieht, ist am Ende auch dein Bier.
> 
> Wenn du nen Thread startest in dem man doch bitte keine gut gemeinten Hinweise zu posten hat, sag es doch ein bisschen freundlicher, sonst mag ich auch nicht mehr nett sein



Was du da schreibst, kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen. Sieh dann auch mal Post #29 an, dazu muss ich auch nicht mehr sagen. 
Hätte er geschrieben, er wolle das Netzteil austauschen, dann hätte dein Beitrag schon ne Berechtigung gehabt. So ist es allerdings nur OT. Es liegt außerdem auch nicht in deinem Rahmen, anderen Leuten irgendwas vorzuschreiben. Threshold allein entscheidet in diesem Thread, wie viel er postet, dass du da so entsetzt reagierst, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Genug OT. 
Die Streben waren auch schon im E10 und P10 Mist. Sind gar nicht fest sondern relativ leicht beweglich. Kunststoff denke ich nicht, ich glaube, dass das Metall ist. Kunststoff würde sich da eher zu leicht verbiegen, wie ich denke.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Das P11 kann man problemlos mittels Vor Ort Austausch Service ersetzen, dazu reicht es, bei BeQuiet anzurufen.
Dazu muss man keinen Post in irgendeinem thread verfassen.
Außerdem war das mit der Strebe auch eher lustig gemeint. Ich meine -- ein 200€ Netzteil und dann ist eine Strebe für 2 Cent verbogen. 
Das nenne ich "Dumm gelaufen" und deshalb auch die Smileys.


----------



## -Ultima- (2. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nur ein Foto mit dem Pad gemacht,  ist etwas undeutlich, da ich keine Kamera zur Hand hatte.
> [ist die Strebe ganz hinten, keine Ahnung, ob man das auf den Fotos sehen kann]
> Ist inzwischen eingebaut und läuft, keine Probleme
> 
> Wenn ich eine Kamera habe, kann ich das Netzteil noch mal ausbauen und ein besseres Foto machen und es dann senden.




Öhm... Der Kondensator ist aber auch ziemlich am Ende?! 
Hat da vllt mal irgendwas reingehakt?


----------



## b5xen (6. Juni 2015)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Öhm... Der Kondensator ist aber auch ziemlich am Ende?!
> Hat da vllt mal irgendwas reingehakt?



Sehe ich auch gerade. Das Teil hat offenbar schon viel erlebt


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

Mein P11 is heute angekommen... is schon echt nice 
is leiser wie meine wakü^^

also tresh thx waren super tipp


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2015)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Öhm... Der Kondensator ist aber auch ziemlich am Ende?!
> Hat da vllt mal irgendwas reingehakt?



Ich denke, dass es einfach nur an der schlechten Fotoqualität liegt. 



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Mein P11 is heute angekommen... is schon echt nice
> is leiser wie meine wakü^^
> 
> also tresh thx waren super tipp



Ja. Leise ist es. Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

dafüf airds aber schon bissel wärmer ne?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ich liege nicht hinterm Rechner.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

nö hab nach 2h boarderlands pre squel das ding mal angefasst... you know tägliche abtastung auf undichtigkeiten vorm benutzen und nachm benutzen... und da is mir aufgefallen das das wärmer wird wies alte enermax...nicht unberuhigend warm...kp ev handwarm halt^^ das alte enermax war immer kühl...wunderte mich nur


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2015)

Kann daran liegen, dass der Lüfter nicht aufdreht und bei 250rpm verharrt.
Macht aber nichts, wenn es ein paar Grad wärmer ist.
Ich bin sowieso kein Kälte Fetischist. 
Bei mir beträgt die Wassertemperatur auch 40° im Idle.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

dafuq?
ich bekomm bei den letzten tagen mit 25° ausentemp und knapp 29° raumtemp wegen der wakü gradma 34° hin.... ab dann heizen sich die komponenten unnötig auf und das will ich nich... fürht zu instabilitäten^^ sys läuft ja am anschlag für maxfps ....
aber wenns beim zockn aufdreht is mir egal da hab ich headset auf...
und im leerlauf laufen bei mi die lüfter auf max 25%


im herbst/winter wenns kälter is läuft mein sys auch mit einem radiator im idle^^ im sommer geht das leider ned


----------



## Pu244 (13. Juni 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> im herbst/winter wenns kälter is läuft mein sys auch mit einem radiator im idle^^ im sommer geht das leider ned



Doch, mit einem Eiskeller. Da ist immer genug Eis drinnen, vorrausgesetzt man hat im Winter genug gebunkert, dann klappt es auch mit dem OC...


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juni 2015)

och doch es geht auch so^^ muss halt bloses fenster aufmachen xD... hab leider n sonnenseitiges zimer wo der pc deins teht...sprich im sommer gut gerne so 24°C raumtemp...dann liegt idle wassertemp bei 27-27,5°C.... zweiter radi schaltet erst ab 28 ein


----------



## Xracmoth (13. Juni 2015)

Sind eigentlich immer noch Feststoffkondensatoren von CapXon wie beim P10 verbaut?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2015)

Nein. Sind nur noch japanische Caps drin.


----------



## ThePlayer (13. Juni 2015)

Der größte Kritikpunkt war für mich schon immer der Hersteller und der Weg zu Single-Rail finde ich auch bedenklich.
Neutral dagegen sehen kann man das Design, was aber gegen Gold nichts ausrichten kann.


----------



## MaxRink (13. Juni 2015)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Der größte Kritikpunkt war für mich schon immer der Hersteller und der Weg zu Single-Rail finde ich auch bedenklich.
> Neutral dagegen sehen kann man das Design, was aber gegen Gold nichts ausrichten kann.


Sense? Inwiefern beziegt sich das auf das P11?


----------



## ThePlayer (13. Juni 2015)

Negativ
-Hersteller Listan
-135mm Lüfter
-Gehäuse aufgewärmt
-keine 6 Phasen
-nicht voll modular


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2015)

Listan ist doch nicht der Hersteller. Das P11 wird genau wie das E10 und das P10 (550W, 650W, 750W) von FPS gefertigt.

6 niedrig abgesicherte Rails währen schon wünschenswert, aber das gibt es leider im Endkundensegment nirgendwo


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Juni 2015)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Negativ
> -Hersteller Listan
> -135mm Lüfter
> -Gehäuse aufgewärmt
> ...



Listan ist der Mutterkonzern von be quiet! und die Fertiger der Netzteile von Be quiet! sind je nach Netzteil z.B. FSP/SeaSonic/HEC
Was ist an einem 135 mm Lüfter negativ?
Warmes Gehäuse? Ebenfalls wo ist das Negativ das Netzteilgehäuse als zusätzlichen Kühlkörper zu verwenden? Wäre nur Verschwendung die Fläche nicht zu nutzen.
Ob 4 Rails oder 6 spielt in Rechner mit einer max. zwei Grafikkarten sowieso keine Rolle oder wie willst du die aufteilen? (Aktuell sieht's so aus bei der P-Reihe: 12V1 für CPU, 12V2 für's Mainboard, 12V3/4 für PCIe-Stecker bzw. GPUs)
Vollmodular wäre nur eine weitere Fehlerquelle und ist nur für ein paar Prozent der Käuferschaft interessant, nämlich für die die häufig ihr Netzteil ausbauen und die die Sleeven


----------



## xHaru (15. Juni 2015)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Negativ
> -Hersteller Listan
> -135mm Lüfter
> -Gehäuse aufgewärmt
> ...



Hersteller: FSP, momentan der beste Fertiger (Wenn man sich das Antec HCP mal ansieht, dann kann man an Delta schon leicht zweifeln)
-135mm-Lüfter. Was ist daran negativ? Dass die Lautstärke verringert wird? Ich bitte dich.
-Gehäuse aufgewärmt? Solange die Caps keine hohen Temps erreichen, ist das gut. Kühlfläche wird hierbei auch genutzt, was zusätzlich *gut* ist.
-Phasen? Ich denke mal, du meinst Rails. Und nein, das wäre erst bei einer Leistungsklasse in Erwägung zu ziehen, die für 3- oder 4Way SLI wirklich ohne Ende ausreichend ist. Schön wärs trotzdem, mehrere Rails zu haben.
-Nicht voll modular? Wofür brauchst du bitte n vollmodulares Netzteil? Willst du schweißen oder Bitcoins farmen? Für keinen Ottonormalo lohnt sowas, da du den ATX-Strang eh immer brauchst. Da darf man nicht meckern. Klar, zum Sleeven wärs toll, da geht die Garantie dann aber eh futsch. Nimm da lieber die Cablemod-Kabel, da wirst du glücklicher mit. 

Ich kann ich111 und FrozenPie da nur zustimmen.


----------



## Pu244 (16. Juni 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Hersteller: FSP, momentan der beste Fertiger (Wenn man sich das Antec HCP mal ansieht, dann kann man an Delta schon leicht zweifeln)



Wobei das jetzt nichts mit Delta sondern mit Antec zu tun hat. Antec hat offenbar einfach den Fehler gemacht und für ein 200€ Netzteil einen Lüfter gewählt den man eher in Geräten vermutet die ein Zehntel soviel kosten, Delta hat ihn dann nur eingebaut. Die bauen dir wohl auch Lüfter ein die 1000 Jahre und mehr halten (mit Rubinlagern und allem Schnickschnack, ist ja nicht so als könnte man das nicht bauen) kostet dann wohl aber auch 1000€ und mehr, nur der Lüfter.

Wie es mit dem P11 aussieht wird sich wohl noch zeigen müssen, wobei da ja nichts passieren sollte wenn sie alles wie beim P10 gemacht haben.

Kleine Kritikpunkte bleiben:
Die Leistung auf den Einzelrails ist bei den größeren Modellen schon recht hoch, beim 1200W Modell werden 45A erreicht, was knapp 50% der Leistung entspricht. 6, 8 oder gar 10 Rails könnten das ganze noch besser absichern, zumal man das Ding immernoch per Knopfdruck in ein Singlerailgerät verwandeln läßt wenn man sich daran stört.

Das Kabelmanagment ist natürlich wie immer Ansichtssache, eigentlich sollten aus Gründen der Haltbarkeit alle Stecker fest verlötet sein und unter den Gesichtspunkten von Optik und Komfort ist ein vollmodulares Netzteil am besten (besonders für diejenigen die ihrem Netzteil neue Strümpfe und Socken spendieren wollen). Mit dem Mittelweg macht man sich nunmal eben nicht nur Freunde...


----------



## xHaru (17. Juni 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wobei das jetzt nichts mit Delta sondern mit Antec zu tun hat. Antec hat offenbar einfach den Fehler gemacht und für ein 200€ Netzteil einen Lüfter gewählt den man eher in Geräten vermutet die ein Zehntel soviel kosten, Delta hat ihn dann nur eingebaut. Die bauen dir wohl auch Lüfter ein die 1000 Jahre und mehr halten (mit Rubinlagern und allem Schnickschnack, ist ja nicht so als könnte man das nicht bauen) kostet dann wohl aber auch 1000€ und mehr, nur der Lüfter.
> 
> Wie es mit dem P11 aussieht wird sich wohl noch zeigen müssen, wobei da ja nichts passieren sollte wenn sie alles wie beim P10 gemacht haben.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, lässt Delta sich da nicht wirklich zwischenfummeln, zudem ist das ein DELTA-Lüfter und anscheinend ists auch gern mal die Steuerungsplatine.

Beim 1200er waren es auch beim P10 schon 45A, wenns dann auch mal absichert, wärs toll. Klar, das geht besser. Wieso Ansichtssache? Wer Sleeven will, soll sich Adapter dazukaufen und die dann sleeven. An sich machts nur die Garantie kaputt, was totaler Quatsch ist. Dann doch lieber die Cablemod-Kabel kaufen. Auch n vollmodulares Netzteil sieht in der Beziehung echt bescheiden aus.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2015)

Voll Modular bedeutet eben immer eine Fehlerquelle mehr.


----------



## MF13 (27. Oktober 2015)

Fest verlötete Stecker und vollmodular, damit das Sleeven leichter ist, widerspricht sich in meinen Augen :Lucky:


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2016)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Negativ
> -Hersteller Listan
> -135mm Lüfter
> -Gehäuse aufgewärmt
> ...



Sehr unberechtigte Kritik wie ich finde. 

Nicht vollmodular lasse ich gelten aber alles andere


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2016)

Hallöchen nochmal, was mir ein wenig stinkt an dem NT ist das das Datenlabel (Aufkleber), also wo die Werte des NTs draufstehen mitten auf dem Gehäuse aufgeklebt ist. Genau die große Fläche wo man draufsieht wenn es am Boden eines Gehäuses montiert ist. Kleiner in das Be Quiet! Label an den NT Seiten integriert fände ich besser.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Oder als Abziehbild.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2016)

Ja


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2016)

Macht euer DPP 11 auch ein metallisches Geräusch wenn es abschaltet? Als legt sich im Netzteil ein Schalter um?


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Januar 2016)

japp, und das ist ein gutes Zeichen dafür, dass das Relais funktioniert 
Wirklich normal.


----------



## orca113 (18. Januar 2016)

Dann bin ich berühigt, ich dachte schon ich hatte nun auch beim NT Pech und nicht nur bei Gehäuse.

Übrigens meine Beschwerde auf eurer Homepage bezüglich des mies verarbeiteten Silent Base was ich kürzlich gekauft habe brachte leider gar nichts. Bis heute keine Antwort. Das macht mich allerdings sehr böse.

Für mich ein Grund bei kommenden Anschaffungen BeQuiet! Produkte in der Auswahl nach hinten zu schieben.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich berühigt, ich dachte schon ich hatte nun auch beim NT Pech und nicht nur bei Gehäuse.



Hab dir doch gesagt, dass das normal ist.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich berühigt, ich dachte schon ich hatte nun auch beim NT Pech und nicht nur bei Gehäuse.
> 
> Übrigens meine Beschwerde auf eurer Homepage bezüglich des mies verarbeiteten Silent Base was ich kürzlich gekauft habe brachte leider gar nichts. Bis heute keine Antwort. Das macht mich allerdings sehr böse.
> 
> Für mich ein Grund bei kommenden Anschaffungen BeQuiet! Produkte in der Auswahl nach hinten zu schieben.



Hallo Orca,

ich habe am Tag deiner Fragestellung mit meinem Kollegen über deinen Fall gesprochen. Wir haben uns ausgetauscht und das Statement des Produktmanagers zur Verfügung gestellt, damit er im Thema ist und der selbe Fall nicht 2 mal beim Produktmanager aufläuft - selbst wenn es ein sepzieller Fall ist. Vermutlich ist der Kollege noch in der Abstimmung welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, ich werde ihn aber nun um eine schnelle Antwort bitten. 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kritikpunkt Doppelkabelstrang für PCIe am Dark Power P11*

Das mit den Steckern aus dem Topic sehe ich genauso.
Sie Anordnung am Netzteil selbst ist auch nicht besonders Ausgeschlafen.


----------



## orca113 (28. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hallo, Leute,
> 
> Ich habe mit großem Interesse den Release der neuen Dark Power P11 Modelle verfolgt und möchte dazu nun einen Punkt ansprechen, der mich schon beim P10 gestört hat und jetzt auch wieder beim P11 vorhanden ist.
> Die Doppelkabelstränge für die PCIe Stecker.
> ...



Hallo liebe DPP11 User und sehr geehrter BeQuiet! Support,

verzeiht mir bitte wenn ich mich täuschen sollte, aber kann es sein das seitens BeQuiet! hier im Thread auf die Kritik im Startposting an den PCIe Kabelsträngen des DPP11 von Treshold mit keinem Wort eingegangen wurde?

Könnt ihr speziell hierzu was sagen:



> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, da mal eine Alternative anzubieten? Denn was nützt das beste Kabelmanagement, wenn ich im Rechner zwei überflüssige Kabel herumliegen habe?
> Also, nur noch einen Strang mit einem 6+2 Pin PCIe Stecker zumindest als Zubehör.
> Das Netzteil hat doch vier Anschlüsse für PCIe Kabel, wäre also kein Problem, zumindest die Kabelstränge optional zum Nachkauf für die großen Modelle [850-1200 Watt] anzubieten und die kleineren Modelle [550-750] direkt damit auszustatten.



Gibt's ne Alternative? Kann man was nachkaufen bei euch oder wie auch immer? Ist es bei einem eventuellen P12 anders geplant?

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr etwas dazu sagen könntet.

Warum ich nach so langer Zeit wieder darauf komme? Ganz einfach weil ich inzwischen selbst von dem inzwischen überflüssigen zweiten PCIe Kabel gestört werde. (Grakawechsel)

Gruß orca


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Warum ich nach so langer Zeit wieder darauf komme? Ganz einfach weil ich inzwischen selbst von dem inzwischen überflüssigen zweiten PCIe Kabel gestört werde. (Grakawechsel)
> 
> Gruß orca



Welche Grafikkarte hast du? Welches Modell?
Hast du mal getestet, die Karte nur an einer Rail anzuschließen?
Dann reicht ja ein Doppelstrang Kabel.


----------



## orca113 (28. Dezember 2016)

Habe ne GTX1070 Gainward Phoenix GS


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2016)

Da reicht ein Kabel dicke. Du musst da nichts auf zwei Rails verteilen. Die eine Rail lacht über die Karte.


----------



## orca113 (29. Dezember 2016)

Wir reden aneinander vorbei mein Freund. Glaube ich zumindest.

Schau mal:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum müssen da zwei PCIe Stecker dran sein? 

Das meine ich


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß, aber so ist das nun mal.
Du brauchst für deine Karte nur einen PCIe Stecker. Das Kabel bietet aber eben 2x PCIe Stecker, weils eben Doppelstrang Strippen sind.
Ich sagte ja auch, dass nur eine Rail reicht, aber da hast du eben zwei Kabel dran.
Anders gibt es das nicht.
Hab ich ja schon ewig kritisiert, aber BeQuiet interessiert sich ja nicht dafür, was die Leute wollen, sondern bauen das, was billiger ist.
Blöd ist auch, dass ein einzelnes 6 Pin PCIe Kabel drin liegt, aber eben nur 6 Pin und nicht 6+2 Pin.
Auch so ein Unsinn.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2016)

Ist ja auch sooo schwer zu lösen, gell? DELOCK 83775: PCI Express 6 Pin Buchse  8 Pin Stecker bei reichelt elektronik 
Und so irre kostenintensiv... Das Geld für ein DPP11 ist da und die Zeit und Muße für Kabelmanagement. Einen zwei Euro Adapter besorgen geht aber nicht? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2016)

Die Frage ist aber eher, wieso BeQuiet da nicht ein 6+2 Pin Kabel mit zulegt und stattdessen ein 6 Pin Kabel?
Die 5 Cent Preisunterschied können es ja nicht sein, das Netzteil ist teuer genug.


----------



## orca113 (30. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist ja auch sooo schwer zu lösen, gell? DELOCK 83775: PCI Express 6 Pin Buchse  8 Pin Stecker bei reichelt elektronik
> Und so irre kostenintensiv... Das Geld für ein DPP11 ist da und die Zeit und Muße für Kabelmanagement. Einen zwei Euro Adapter besorgen geht aber nicht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Kann es sein das du in letzter Zeit gern Leute angreifst hier? Bist du schlecht gelaunt oder was? (nicht falsch verstehen fühle mich jetzt nicht angegriffen aber man kann durchaus sachlicher hier antworten) Es ging gar nicht darum das ich/wir mir keinen Adapter kaufen können oder keinen finden/suchen wollen. Eigentlich habe ich das gepostet weil ich gern mal ein Statement von einem der BBQ Leute gehört hätte. Finde es eben bescheuert das das die so einen simplen Verbessrungsvorschlag schon ewig ignorieren. Den Support habe ich auch schon vor einiger Zeit mal angeschrieben aber auch keine Antwort erhalten. Hatte dort gefragt ob es den benötigten PCIe Stecker als Zubehör gibt oder sowas. Hole ich mir oben so einen Adapter den du gepostet hast geht das natürlich aber schöner wäre ein oroginalteil von BQ das auch so einen Sleeve hat wie der Rest. Die BQ Leute haben sich ja sonst auch immer recht oft hier im Forum gemeldet.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber eher, wieso BeQuiet da nicht ein 6+2 Pin Kabel mit zulegt und stattdessen ein 6 Pin Kabel?
> Die 5 Cent Preisunterschied können es ja nicht sein, das Netzteil ist teuer genug.



Richtig, meiner Meinung nach ist genug im Karton von dem ich weniger habe weil ich es nicht nutze . Da würden sie lieber dran sparen.


----------

